# de Buyer frying pans



## fish boy

I've searched everywhere but cannot find a comparison or an explanation of the difference between the deBuyer steel frypan types.

Please point me in the right direction so I can make an informed choice. The web site just describes them all as having pretty much the same attributes.  Thanks.

What is the difference between :

carbone plus

force blue

la Lyonnaise

mineral

and  mineral B

???

--Fish Boy


----------



## boar_d_laze

Their web site doesn't make much sense in English. It's not your fault if you were confused by it. 

The Mineral series are traditionally shaped; made "green,' from recycled steel, and made to be recycled; and are pretty heavy. 

The Mineral "B" are pre-treated with beeswax, to prevent any oxidation before seasoning, and enhance the eventual seasoning. In reality, no benefit.

"Lyonnaise" refers to the shape of the edge. Much lighter weight than the minerals, au carbones, and Force Blues. The splay is curved instead of straight, and higher. The curve supposedly aids toss-turning and sliding food out of the pan and onto the plate. Not so much. But at least it doesn't hurt. Shape aside, it's De Buyer's light-duty, housewife's quality pan. The pans are easy to handle, very responsive, but prone to hot spots. 

Force Blue is mid-gauge. It's pre-treated (sort of) in some way which turns it blue. After some number of uses (not that many), the pre-treatment doesn't mean squat. Force Blue comes in two or three different handle styles (I forget), and is De Buyer's standard grade, and gauge. Nice pans.

Au Carbone is black steel (see what I wrote about blue steel), but heavier than the Force Blue, as heavy or just as heavy as the Minerals. But, if you care, not as "green." Like the Minerals -- very heavy, almost as heavy as cast iron. 

Not that it should matter much (but it seems to be important to some people) I've got two Mineral skillets. Very well made, very nice. Their weight makes them somewhat less responsive than a mid-weight carbon steel pan; but they do heat more evenly.

BDL


----------



## fish boy

Thanks very much, BDL. That's exactly the info I was looking for, along with your personal experience with the pans.

I scrutinized the deBuyer website after I posted my question and realized even though the description of the different pans was basically the same, the weight, the gauge of the steel and the height of the sides varied.  I guess I should have looked more closely in the first place.

I read one of your previous posts regarding the Vollrath pans and I think a local store carries those.  I'm going to pick up a 12" to test it out.

Thanks again,

MB


----------



## hichefs

This thread is old, but since it shown first in google results, I'll add previous answer with infromation from posudka.ru forum:

De buyer frying pans series Carbone plus, Force blue, la Lyonnaise, and Mineral B are all made of carbon steel. Difference between "white" and "blue" steels is that last one made with blueing process. So difference is mostly decorative.

These 4 series of pans differ by thickness of material used:

la Lyonnaise - from 1 to 1,5 millimeters

Force blue - 2 mm

Mineral B - 2,5 mm

Carbone plus - from 2,5 to 3 mm.

Thicker material of pan provides slower heating and more even heat distribution.

Besides, forms and accessories differs.

In functional point of view carbon steel is similar to cast iron. It has relatevely good thermo-distributing and thermo-accumulating properties. But it suffers from currosion. Thus it is forbidden to store food in these pans (in fridge for example) since is causes corrosion. These pans has NO non-stick properties, so oil should be used everytime you cook.

Carbon steel pans are good for frying steakes and other beef and pork dishes. With some practice they are good for other products to cook.

Carbon steel pans are siutable for all cooking surfaces - gas, electro, ceramics and induction. They are good for ovens too. But it is forbidden to put them in dishwasher.

(sorry for mistakes in tranlation and hello from Moscow!)


----------



## boozon

"These pans has NO non-stick properties, so oil should be used everytime you cook."

Let me just add here that while these pans do not have an "artificial" non-stick surface (like teflon or similar), they still have natural non-stick _properties_.

Yes, oil or butter should be used, but it does not require that much, and, especially with time, carbon steel pans, just like cast iron pans, get a very nice non-stick surface if handled right.


----------



## captainbligh

Indeed...
they should "season" with use, just like good cast iron will ... and clean up should be like for cast iron, protect that developing seasoning and you get and keep a 'non-stick' surface.


----------



## chseifert

If I own a variety of pans, and would like a de Buyer carbon steel for eggs and frittata, can you rest it for days without using it (will the natural non stick seasoning stay the same) and can you wash it gently with mild soap solution without removing the entire seasoning on the pan ?


----------



## kokopuffs

I never wash/never soap my CS pans. If need be I simply allow water to soak to relieve the stuck on mess. I then scrub using a stainless steel scrubber. Then slight heat on the stove top and apply a *very* light coat of peanut oil onto the surface.

(EDIT) And I follow the exact same procedure for cleaning my wok that's made of CS.


----------



## abe85

What is the most versatile size in the de Buyer carbone plus frying pan line? I'm looking for a pan that I will be able to use for cooking three-egg French omelets, as well as for other cooking applications.


----------



## TheBarb

Go to the De Buyer website and download their PDF catalog. Everything including all pan dimensions are there.


----------

